# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > Fighting Terrorism >  إتفاقية الدول الأمريكية لمكافحة الإرهاب

## hazem mohamed

إن الدول الأعضاء في هذه الاتفاقية، وهى تتذكر دائما أهداف ومبادئ ميثاق منظمة الدول الأمريكية وميثاق الأمم المتحدة ،
واقتناعا منها بأن الإرهاب يمثل تهديداً خطيراً للقيم الديمقراطية وللسلام والأمن الدوليين كما أنه سبب للقلق العميق لدى الأعضاء ،
وتأكيداً على أهمية الحاجة إلى تبني خطوات فعالة في النظام القائم بين الدول الأمريكية لمنع الإرهاب والقضاء عليه ومعاقبة مرتكبيه من خلال عمليات التعاون الواسعة النطاق ،


وإدراكاً لخطورة الضرر الإقتصادى الذي يمكن أن تسببه الأعمال الإرهابية للدول وأنه من العوامل التي تؤكد على الحاجة الماسة للتعاون وضرورة بذل أقصى الجهود في أسرع وقت للقضاء على الإرهاب ،


وتأكيداً على التزام الدول بمنع الإرهاب ، ومكافحته والقضاء عليه ومعاقبة مرتكبيه، واضعين نصب أعيننا دائما القرار ) 023/Res01/10rev0corr1) ) والذي بنص على " تقوية التعاون في نصف الكرة الأرضية من أجل منع الإرهاب ومحاربته والقضاء عليه"، والذي تم تبنيه في الاجتماع الثالث والثلاثين ، اتفقت الدول على ما يلي :


مادة (1)
المقاصد والأهداف
تهدف هذه الاتفاقية إلى منع الإرهاب والقضاء عليه ومعاقبة مرتكبيه . ولتحقيق هذه الغاية ، اتفقت الدول الأعضاء على اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لتقوية التعاون فيما بينها ، بما يتفق مع الشروط الواردة في هذه الاتفاقية .


مادة (2)
الوثائق الدولية2 القابلة للتطبيق
1- فيما يتعلق بأهداف هذه الاتفاقية فإن " الجرائم " تعنى الجرائم المحددة في الوثائق الدولية الواردة فيما يلي :


(‌أ) اتفاقية مكافحة الاستيلاء غير المشروع على الطائرات ( لاهاى يوم 16 ديسمبر 1970) .


(‌ب) اتفاقية قمع الأعمال غير المشروعة الموجهة ضد سلامة الطـيران المدنـى (مونتريال 23 سبتمبر 1971) .


(‌ج) اتفاقية منع الجرائم المرتكبة ضد الأشخاص المتمتعين بحماية دولية بمن فيهم الموظفون الدبلوماسيون والمعاقبة عليها ( نيويورك 14 ديسمبر 1973) .


(‌د) اتفاقية الحماية المادية للمواد النووية ، والتي تم التوقيع عليها في قيينا في 3 مارس 1980.


(‌ه) بروتوكول لقمع أعمال العنف غير المشروعة في المطارات التي تخدم الطيران المدني الدولي، الملحق باتفاقية قمع الأعمال غير المشروعة الموجهة ضد سلامة الطيران المدني والذي تم التوقيع عليه في مونتريال في 24 فبراير ، 1988.


(‌و) اتفاقية قمع الأعمال غير المشروعة ضد سلامة الملاحة البحرية والتي تم إقرارها في روما في 10 مارس 1988.


(‌ز) بروتوكول لقمع الأعمال غير المشروعة الموجهة ضد سلامة المنشآت الثابتة الموجودة على الجــرف القاري ، والذي تم إقراره في روما في 10 مارس 1988.


(‌ح) الاتفاقية الدولية لقمع الهجمات الإرهابية بالقنابل ، والتي أقرتها الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة في 15 ديسمبر ،1997.


(‌ط) الاتفاقية الدولية لقمع تمويل الإرهاب ، والتي أقرتها الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة في 9 ديسمبر1999.


(‌ي) وعند قيام إحدي الدول التي ليست طرفاً في أى من الأطر الدولية المذكورة في الفقرة الأولي من هذه المادة ، بإيداع وثيقة التصديق علي هذه الإتفاقية الخاصة بها فإنها يمكن أن تصرح بأن هذه الوثيقة التي لم تكن طرفاً فيها تعتبر غير متضمنة في هذه الفقرة عند تنفيذ الإتفاقية بالنسبة لهذه الدولة . وسوف يتم وقف العمل بهذا التصريح بمجرد أن تصبح الدولة طرفاً في هذه الوثيقة وتصبح سارية المفعول بالنسبة لها ، مع ضرورة إخطار الجهة التي تتلقي آليات التصديق بذلك.


(‌ك) وعند انسحاب إحدي الدول من إحدي الوثائق الدولية المذكورة في الفقرة الأولي من هذه المادة ، فإن عليها أن تعلن عن ذلك ، كما هو منصوص عليه في الفقرة الثانية ، فيما يتعلق بهذه الوثيقة.

المادة (3)
الإجراءات الداخلية
علي الدول الأعضاء أن تبذل قصاري جهدها ، بما يتماشي مع نصوص دستورها ، لكي تصبح طرفاً في الوثائق الدولية المنصوص عليها في المادة رقم (2) ، والتي لم تصبح بعد طرفاً فيها وأن تتخذ الإجراءات الضرورية لتنفيذ هذه الوثائق بكفاءة وفاعلية ، بما في ذلك إدخال العقوبات المنصوص عليها في هذه الوثائق علي الجرائم الوارد ذكرها فيها ضمن تشريعاتها الوطنية .


المادة (4)
التدابير اللازمة لمنع تمويل الإرهاب
ومكافحته والقضاء عليه
1- علي كل دولة من الدول الأعضاء في هذه الإتفاقية أن تنشئ نظاماً قانونياً و تشريعياً لمنع تمويل الإرهاب و مكافحته والقضاء عليه ولتعزيز التعاون الدولي في هذا الصدد ، إذا لم تكن قد أنشأت هذا النظام بالفعل ، و يتضمن هذا النظام ما يلي:


‌أ- إقامة نظام وطني شامل للتنظيم والإشراف علي البنوك ، والمؤسسات المالية الأخري ، وسائر الكيانات الأخري التي يشتبه في أنها تقوم بتمويل الأنشطة الإرهابية . وسوف يركز هذا النظام علي متطلبات التعرف علي العملاء ، وحفظ السجلات ، وتقديم تقاريرعن أية تحويلات مالية مشتبه فيها أوغير مألوفة.


‌ب- إتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لمراقبة وتتبع حركة إنتقال الأموال عبر الحدود ، و حركة الشيكات والحوالات ، وسائر أشكال إنتقال القيمة . و سوف يتم وضع ضمانات حماية قانونية علي هذه الإجراءات لضمان إستخدام هذه المعلومات بشكل قانوني صحيح و حتي لا تكون هذه الإجراءات عائقاً أمام حركة إنتقالات رؤوس الأموال بشكل مشروع .


‌ج- إتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لضمان أن تكون السلطات المختصة المكلفة بمكافحة الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الوثائق الدولية الواردة في المادة الثانية لديها القدرة علي التعاون و تبادل المعلومات علي المستويين الوطنى ، والدولي في إطار الشروط المنصوص عليها في قانونها الوطني . ولتحقيق هذا الهدف ، تقوم كل دولة من الأطراف الموقعة علي هذه الإتفاقية بإنشاء ودعم وحدة للإستخبارات المالية تعمل كمركز وطني لجمع و تحليل ونشر المعلومات المتعلقة بعمليات غسيل الأموال و تمويل الأرهاب . وتقوم كل دولة من الدول الأعضاء في هذه الإتفاقية بإبلاغ السكرتير العام .


المادة (5)
احتجاز ومصادرة الودائع أو الاصول الأخرى


1) وفقاً لماهو متبع فى قانونها الوطنى ، تلتزم الدول الأطراف بتلك الإجراءات إذا اقتضى الأمر لتحديد أو تجميد أو الحجز على الإعتمادات والأصول الأخرى وذلك بهدف الحجز عليها أو مصادرتها ، وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لأى أصول أخرى تتمثل فى عوائد تلك الإعتمادات لتسهيل أو تمويل أو بقصد تمويل أى من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى الوثاثق الدولية المحددة فى المادة الثانية من هذه الإتفاقية


2) تنطبق الإجراءات المشار إليها فى الفقرة الأولى على الجرائم التى يتم ارتكابها داخل وخارج الولاية القضائية للدولة الطرف


المادة (6)
الجرائم القائمة على غسيل الأموال
1) تتخذ كل دولة طرف الإجراءات اللازمة للتأكد أن تشريعها الوطنى الجزائى لغسيل الأموال يتضمن أيضاً ، بالإضافة إلى الجرائم المترتبة على غسيل الأموال ، تلك الجرائم الواردة فى الإتفاقيات الدولية المنصوص عليها فى المادة الثانية من هذه الإتفاقية.


2) تتضمن الجرائم القائمة على غسيل الأموال والمشار إليها فى الفقرة الأولى تلك التى يتم ارتكابها داخل وخارج الاختصاص القضائى للدولة الطرف .


المادة (7)
التعاون لضبط الحدود
(1) تعزز الدول الأطراف ، بالتنسيق مع الأنظمة المحلية القانونية والإدارية الخاصة بكل منها ، التعاون وتبادل المعلومات فيما بينها لضبط والحيلولة دون التحرك الدولى للإرهابيين والإتجار فى الأسلحة أو غيرها من المواد التى تهدف إلى مساندة الأنشطة الإرهابية .


(2) فى هذا السياق تعزز الدول الأطراف التعاون وتبادل المعلومات فيما بينها لتحسين رقابتها على إصدار وثائق السفر والهوية ولمنع تزويرها أو إساءة استخدامها .


(3) يتم تنفيذ تلك الإجراءات دون إخلال بالإلتزمات الدولية التى يمكن تطبيقها فيما يتعلق بحرية الحركة للأشخاص وتسهيل التجارة .


المادة (8)
التعاون بين سلطات تنفيذ القوانين :
تعمل الدول الأطراف ، بالتعاون الوثيق فيما بينها ، وبالتنسيق مع الأنظمة المحلية القانونية والإدراية الخاصة بكل منها ، على تعزيز فعالية تطبيق القوانين لمكافحة الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى الاتفاقيات الدولية الواردة فى المادة الثانية .


المادة (9)
المساعدة القانونية المتبادلة
تتحمل الدول الأطراف عن بعضها البعض أكبر قدر من المساعدة القانونية المتبادلة فيما يتعلق بمنع والتحقيق فى الجرائم الواردة فى الاتقاقيات الدولية الواردة فى المادة الثانية بما يتفق مع الاتفاقيات الدولية القائمة .


المادة (10)
نقل الأشخاص المحتجزين
الشخص الذى يتم اعتقاله أو ينفذ حكماً فى أرض دولة طرف والمطلوب وجوده فى دولة أخرى طرف لأغراض تحديد الهوية أو الشهادة أو تقديم المساعدة فى الحصول على أدلة للتحقيق فى الجرائم الوارده فى الاتفاقيات الدولية المنصوص عليها فى المادة الثانية ، قد يتم نقله إذا تم استيفاء الشروط التالية :-
أ‌) أن يقدم الشخص موافقته صراحة وبحرية .
ب‌) أن توافق الدولتان فى مثل هذه الحالات بما تراه مناسباً .


المادة (11)
عدم إمكانية تطبيق استثناء الجرائم السياسية
لأغراض تسليم المجرمين أو تقديم المساعدة القانونية المتبادلة ، لا يعتبر أى من الجرائم الواردة فى الاتفاقيات الدولية المنصوص عليها فى المادة الثانية جريمة سياسية أو جريمة تتعلق بجريمة سياسية او جريمة تعزى إلى دوافع سياسية . ومن ثم لا يمكن رفض طلب تسليم المجرمين على أساس انه يختص بجريمة سياسية او جريمة تتعلق بجريمة سياسية او جريمة نابعة عن دوافع سياسية .

المادة (12)
رفض منح صفة لاجئ
تتخذ كل دولة طرف الإجراءات الملائمة ، بما يتناسب مع الشروط ذات الصلة فى القانون الوطنى والدولى ، بهدف ضمان عدم منح صفه لاجئ لأى شخص على اعتبار أنه ارتكب جريمة من تلك المنصوص عليها فى الاتفاقيات الدولية الواردة فى المادة الثانية من هذه الإتفاقية .


المادة (13)
رفض منح اللجوء السياسى
تتخذ كل دولة طرف الإجراءات الملائمة ، بما يتناسب مع الشروط ذات الصلة بالقانون الوطنى والدولى ، بغرض ضمان عدم منح اللجوء السياسى لأى شخص لأسباب منطقية تؤكد أنه ارتكب جريمة من تلك الواردة فى الاتفاقيات الدولية المنصوص عليها فى المادة الثانية من هذه الإتفاقية.


المادة (14)
عدم التمييز
لا يتم تفسير أى من شروط هذه الإتفاقية على أنها تفرض إلتزاماً بتقديم مساعدة قانونية متبادلة إذا كان لدى الدولة الطرف أسباب جوهرية تدعو للاعتقاد بأن ذلك المطلب قد تم التقدم به بغرض التحقيق مع أو معاقبة شخص ما بسبب عرقه أو دينه أو جنسيته أو أصله العرقى أو رأيه السياسى او لأن الامتثال لهذا المطلب سوف يسبب اضطهاداً لوضع ذلك الشخص لأى من هذه الأسباب.


المادة (15)
حقوق الإنسان
1- يتعين احترام حكم القانون ، وحقوق الإنسان ، والحريات الأساسية . عندما تقوم الدول الأطراف بتنفيذ الاجراءات طبقاً لهذه الاتفاقية .


2- لن يتم تفسير أي شئ في هذه الاتفاقية بمعزل عن الحقوق والالتزامات الأخري للدول والافراد تجاه القانون الدولي ، خاصة ميثاق الامم المتحدة ، وميثاق منظمة الدول الامريكية ، والقانون الإنساني الدولي ، والقانون الدولي لحقوق الانسان ، والقانون الدولي للاجئين .


3- ضمان المعاملة العادلة لأي شخص يوضع رهن الحبس أو الاحتجاز أو ُتتخذ ضده أية اجراءات تتعلق بهذه الإتفاقية ، بما في ذلك التمتع بكل الحقوق والضمانات التي يؤكدها قانون الدولة المتواجد هذا الشخص علي أرضها والتي تطبق نصوص القانون الدولي .


مادة (16)
التدريب
1- تقوم الدول أطراف الإتفاقية بتطوير برامج تدريبية ووسائل للتعاون التقني علي المستويات القومية والثنائية والاقليمية وشبه الاقليمية (Subregional) وفي اطار منظمة الدول الأمريكية لتعزيز المؤسسات الوطنية المسؤولة عن الإمتثال للإلتزامات المقررة طبقاً لهذه الإتفاقية .
2- تقوم الدول الأطراف أيضاً بتطوير برامج مناسبة للتعاون التقني والتدريبى مع المنظمات الدولية والاقليمية الأخري التي تطبق اجراءات تتماشي مع اهداف هذه الاتفاقية .


مادة (17)
التعاون عبر منظمة الدول الأمريكية
تشجع الدول الأطراف التعاون الواسع بين الجهات المعنية بمكافحة الأرهاب داخل منظمة الدول الامريكية مثل لجنة مكافحة الارهاب فيما بين الدول الامريكية ، وفي امور تتعلق بأهداف وغايات هذه الاتفاقية .


مادة (18)
التشاور بين الدول الأطراف
1- تقوم الدول الاطراف بعقد اجتماعات دورية للتشاور فيما بينها وبغرض تسهيل ما يلي :
أ‌- التطبيق الكامل لهذه الإتفاقية ، والاخذ في الاعتبار القضايا الهامة التي تقررها الدول الأطراف .
ب – تتبادل الدول الاطراف المعلومات والخبرات فيما بينها بشأن الوسائل والطرق الفعالة لمنع ، وتعقب ، والتحري عن الارهاب ومعاقبة مرتكبيه .


2 - يدعو السكرتير العام لعقد اجتماع للتشاور للدول الاطراف بعد تسلمه الوثيقة العاشرة للتصديق ، وبدون الاتكاء على هذا ، تقوم الدول الاطراف بعقد اجتماعات تشاورية اذا كان هناك ضرورة لذلك .


3 – يجب ان تطلب الدول الاطراف من الجهات المعنية بمكافحة الارهاب داخل منظمة الدول الامريكية تسهيل عملية التشاور المشار اليها في الفقرات السابقة وان تمدها بالوسائل المساعدة الاخرى التي تتعلق بتنفيذ هذه الاتفاقية .


مادة (19)
ممارسة حق تنفيذ القانون
ليس في هذه الاتفاقية ما يخول اي دولة طرف ان تقوم بممارسة حق تنفيذ القانون الخاص بها على ارض دولة أخرى طرف في الاتفاقية اوتنفيذ مهام خاصة بسلطات دولة طرف أخرى .


مادة (20)
حفظ الاتفاقية
تحفظ الوثيقة الأصلية لهذه الاتفاقية المدونة باللغات الانجليزية والفرنسية والبرتغالية والاسبانية والتي لها نفس الحجية لدى السكرتارية العامة لمنظمة الدول الامريكية .


مادة (21)
التوقيع والتصديق
1 - الاتفاقية مفتوحة للتوقيع بواسطة كل الدول الاعضاء في منظمة الدول الامريكية .
2 – الاتفاقية خاضعة للتوقيع بواسطة الدول الموقعة طبقاً للاجراءات الدستورية المعمول بها . وتحتفظ الوثائق المصدق عليها لدى السكرتارية العامة للدول الامريكية .


مادة (22)
نفاذ الإتفاقية
1 - تدخل هذه الاتفاقية حيز التنفيذ في اليوم الثلاثين من تاريخ ايداع الوثيقة السادسة من هذه الإتفاقية والمصدق عليها لدى السكرتارية العامة لمنظمة الدول الامريكية .


2 – بالنسبة لكل دولة صدقت على الإتفاقية بعد ايداع الوثيقة السادسة المصدق عليها ، ستدخل الاتفاقية حيز التنفيذ في اليوم الثلاثين بعد ايداع مثل هذه الدولة لوثيقة تصديقها .


المادة (23)
إنهاء الإتفاقية
1 - يمكن لأي دولة انهاء هذه الاتفاقية من طرفها بأن ترسل اعلانا مكتوبا إلى السكرتارية العامة لمنظمة الدول الأمريكية .ويدخل الإنهاء حيز التنفيذ بعد عام من تاريخ تسلم الاعلان بواسطة السكرتارية العامة للمنظمة .


2 - لا يؤثر أى إنهاء على أي مطالب بالحصول على معلومات أو مساعدة خلال الفترة التي تكون فيها الإتفاقية سارية المفعول .

----------

